# ISO: 8.5 Western mvp plus



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Everything around here has been beat to sh!t. I need just the plow, and I really prefer a steel mold board. You can either pm me or post what you got here.

Thanks.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one...not too bad of condition.
PM me your number and I will try to send photos.
But then again you are at least 6 hours away.


----------

